# Does Anyone Know Anything About The Seiko 7A38-714A



## thatsmytiki (Jul 28, 2010)

]HI All

Just wondering if you can help at all. I have a Seiko Chronograph Sports 100 7A38-714A but cant find anything about it. Only ref. I can find is another guy trying to find info about his one

It is 15 jewel movement. Has got 6 digit serial number showing it was made in June 1985. Black dial, tachymeter, black bezel and bracelet. Wasnt sure if the bracelet was original even tho its Seiko as it seems to fit strangely at the bottom

Anyway any info appreciated

[Also I cant post images and not sure why tips appreciated to. sorry I am such a Noob

 for pics


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sure Seikofan will be able to help - he has recently helped me with a similar watch and really knows his stuff


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I'm sure Seikofan will be able to help - he has recently helped me with a similar watch and really knows his stuff


Thanks, Scott.









In fact, I'd already found 'Thatsmytiki's photos of his 7A38-714A on Flickr, yesterday. B)

I was on there, for quite a while, harvesting more photos into the P4 Replica group pool. 

Got bored :yawn: and ran a search on '7A38', and found the photos he'd uploaded to Flickr only the day before. :smartass:

I sent 'Thatsmytiki' a Flickrmail, using my regular Flickr ID .... but he hasn't responded yet.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

fftopic2: Do you have P4 replica then? if so, great choice and post some pics


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thatsmytiki said:


> I have a Seiko Chronograph Sports 100 7A38-714A but cant find anything about it.


Yes, agreed - there's not much info about this particular variant of 7A38, to be found anywhere on the 'Net. 

The grey-black faced 7A38-714A, and it's yellow and black faced sibling, the 7A38-7140 are both quite rare.

Here's a 7A38-7140 that came up on eBay a few years back:












thatsmytiki said:


> Only ref. I can find is another guy trying to find info about his one.


I suspect it's probably that thread from February last year, on the old SCWF which you were referring to:

http://larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1235842573 .... That example is on an incorrect replacement strap. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> fftopic2: Do you have P4 replica then? if so, great choice and post some pics


Don't let me bore the other members who have already seen it. :yawn:












SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I was on there, for quite a while, harvesting more photos into the P4 Replica group pool.


The Flickr P4 Replica group pool: http://www.flickr.com/groups/p4replica/pool/

A few more photos of mine in there: http://www.flickr.com/search/groups/?q=%2324&w=809640%40N24&m=pool

(Ignore the other #24 car with the yellow stripe, which comes up in the search result - that's someone else's car).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thatsmytiki said:


> Also I cant post images and not sure why tips appreciated to. sorry I am such a Noob.


I think it's something to do with the way you've got your privacy settings set up in Flickr. 

When you click on the image to get the full (or any size) version, you'll see that 'All Rights Reserved'

I've linked that photo of my P4 replica from my Flickr account - can be done, and it's really quite easy.

I took the liberty of right-clicking and saving a couple of your photos, and uploaded them to my Photobucket:










Nice example. Obviously well used, but without too much wear to that very vulnerable black chrome plating. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I took the liberty of right-clicking and saving a couple of your photos, and uploaded them to my Photobucket:














thatsmytiki said:


> Wasn't sure if the bracelet was original even tho its Seiko as it seems to fit strangely at the bottom.


Yours is fitted with the correct original bracelet, Seiko p/n *B1356F*. :thumbsup:

It may be stamped slightly differently - something like B1356.E, though.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thatsmytiki said:


> HI All


Oh, and by the way ....

Welcome to :rltb:

You should introduce yourself properly. I believe you're from NZ. Got a couple of other interesting hobbies, too.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The grey-black faced 7A38-714A, and it's yellow and black faced sibling, the 7A38-7140 are both quite rare.
> 
> Here's a 7A38-7140 that came up on eBay a few years back:


Here's a few photos of another 7A38-714A which came up on eBay in July 2009:














































Like your example, it's on the correct original B1356F bracelet (and all otherwise correct) ....

.... but with rather more wear to the black chrome plating. Both the bracelet and the bezel. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Like your example, it's on the correct original B1356F bracelet (and all otherwise correct) ....


Unlike another example which came up on eBay (again in the States) in September 2009:





































Forgetting for the moment, the disgusting looking strap that's fitted :bad: :yucky: ....

This one had me scratching my head for quite a little while. :umnik2:

(I was still researching, and learning about 7A38's back then) ....

The case-back was stamped 7A38-714A, and the eBay seller had listed it as such. :dontgetit:

But then I remembered seeing this 'spares or repair' 7A38-7110 on eBay (again in USA) in May 2009:










Yup. It was a Franken :hammer: - almost certainly using the dial face from that ultra-rare 7A38-7110.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Unlike another example which came up on eBay (again in the States) in September 2009:
> 
> Yup. It was a Franken :hammer: - almost certainly using the dial face from that ultra-rare 7A38-7110.


Just going back through the photos I'd right clicked and saved, of 7A38's *claimed to be 7A38-714A*'s ....

I found this other photo of the same Franken 7A38-714A/-7110 creation:










It was offered for sale the previous month - in August 2009 on the SCWF (SCTP) Trading Post ! 

Looking closely at this second photo from the 'spares or repair' 7A38-7110 eBay listing:










.... it confirms my worst suspicions about the source of the 7A38-7110 (711L) dial that was used to build it. :hammer:

What a waste !! :angry:


----------



## thatsmytiki (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info so Far esp yours Seiko7A38fan. Havent been on here for a day cos my daughter turned 9 and we had children everywhere. I should give intro. I'm Ana,and strangely for a watch fan I am a girl. Love this chrono. I bought it very recently and my husband has already tried to steal it. Not likely. I am in Wellington NZ. I was wondering what sort of prices these fetch simply because I got it at a thrift shop!!Also any ideas on the designer at all?


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Kia ora cuz!

Wellington eh? Is it true its always windy there?? My now ex missus hails from nelson, she's just moved back there. Nice 7a38, by the way. Any thing you've ever wanted to know about the 7a38, seikofan paul's the man. I wonder if he owns any non-seiko watch...? h34r:


----------



## thatsmytiki (Jul 28, 2010)

Chur Ow Phillionaire

Yes Wellington is known for being windy because when it is windy it is excessively so. In fact we are enjoying a mid-winter storm of sideways rain and gale force wind as I type.

seikofan has been very helpful re info via this forum and flickr

re your Ex- I used to live in Nelson...missing the Nelson weather today



Phillionaire said:


> Kia ora cuz!
> 
> Wellington eh? Is it true its always windy there?? My now ex missus hails from nelson, she's just moved back there. Nice 7a38, by the way. Any thing you've ever wanted to know about the 7a38, seikofan paul's the man. I wonder if he owns any non-seiko watch...? h34r:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > fftopic2: Do you have P4 replica then? if so, great choice and post some pics
> ...


Very, very nice. I'll swap you my Elan before Top Gear take an Elan to pieces tonight in one of their "cheap cars fall to bits" articles!

Thatsmytiki - Welcome to the Forum. I went to NZ two years ago and did Auckland - Wellington - Christchurch and Queenstown in 5 days while getting over the jet lag. It was a stupid schedule and i've regretted not spending more time there. Queenstown in particular was totally beautiful.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thatsmytiki said:


> I was wondering what sort of prices these fetch simply because I got it at a thrift shop!!


Hard to say, accurately, Ana - simply because there haven't been many seen for sale in the last 12 months.

IIRC (I wasn't recording eBay selling final prices back then), that well-worn example in July '09 went for $120-ish (USD). 

I don't really like quoting values, because the vagaries of eBay can sometimes prove you wrong. :blush:

You might want to read this thread from a month or so ago: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55949

The original thread was deleted by a moderator - as it looked like it was headed rapidly down a rathole.

That black-chrome plated 7A38-7040 was equally as rare as your 7A38-714A, and in similar cosmetic condition.

Yours ? I'd hold a lightly moistened finger aloft and say it might fetch somewhere on the high side of Â£150 - possibly Â£200.

That's presuming it was listed on *eBay worldwide, and properly titled and described*, thus getting sufficient visibility.

But I don't think you're planning on selling it, are you ?









Whatever it's worth would be a phenominal profit on the price you paid the thrift shop, eh ? :secret:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thatsmytiki said:


> Also any ideas on the designer at all?


As far as I know, it's just another in-house Seiko design.

However, in the mid-Eighties, Seiko were employing the talents of Giorgetto *Giugiaro*'s Italdesign studio.

They are credited with the designs for the 'Aliens' and a couple of other 7A28 models:










(Lots more photos here, for you to drool over: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612483134755/ )

.... and they also designed the later Seiko 7T32-based Macchina Sportiva range.

You can certainly see the Giugiaro influence in the 7A38-714A's design - more obviously so in the similar 7A38-7140.


----------



## thatsmytiki (Jul 28, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> thatsmytiki said:
> 
> 
> > Also any ideas on the designer at all?
> ...


----------



## thatsmytiki (Jul 28, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > scottswatches said:
> ...


Yes Q'town is beautiful. A friend I went to design school with lives there but I never seem to get down to visit.Probably because I know I can whenever I want. then again its as expensive to fly from Wellington to Queenstown as it is to fly from here to Sydney. Sad really but its a tourist town so they up the prices


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> thatsmytiki said:
> 
> 
> > Also any ideas on the designer at all?
> ...


Egads! What's that monstrosity in the bottom row? 2nd last with what I'm presuming to be chrono buttons top and bottom! The rest of the watch looks good, however


----------



## thatsmytiki (Jul 28, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > thatsmytiki said:
> ...


its the Aliens watch as worn by Sigourney Weaver in the Aliens film see http://watchismo.blogspot.com/2008/02/1986-seiko-speedmaster-from-aliens-by.html

If you're asking yourself, what was that cool-ass watch Lieutenant Ripley wore in the 1986 movie Aliens, I have the answer for you. It was a Giugiaro designed Seiko Speedmaster Chronograph. Entirely unique by its vertical stopwatch pushers placed inside the asymmetrical case extension.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thatsmytiki said:


> Thanks for the info so Far esp yours Seiko7A38fan.


Rather better set of responses than you got to your parallel posts on 'WatchUseek', eh Ana ?









Found this other thread while surfing yesterday: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/help-7a38-chrono-ident-please-430092.html










The silence was deafening.


----------

